# Borderlands 2 Skidrow File Wont Install



## Evan1529 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi I'm currently using a windows 8 operating system and I've been up all night trying to fix this error that pops up when ever i try to open the application
It says (The BinkW32.DLL file is installed in the windows or windows system directory - it must be installed in the application directory). Then the follower message pops up (The Application was unable to start correctly (0xc0000142). Click ok to close the application. What I've done so far... I've Re-installed the game and installed BinkW32.DLL multiple times already and I've tried a registry easy program which is supposed to fix dll errors and clean up your computer and it has done nothing. I have been up for the past 7 hours trying to figure out how to fix this error help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xCaptainFuSioN (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey Welcome to TFS

I'm not an expert but from what I can read.



> (The BinkW32.DLL file is installed in the windows or windows system directory - it must be installed in the application directory)


Have you tried locating the BinkW32.DLL and copy it over to the game root directory?

I believe that if you do find it (if not it can be easily found on the internet "uncle google reference") 

Just find/download the file and copy it over to the root of your game installation 

Hope this helps

~FuSioN


----------



## Evan1529 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks that got rid of the error but when i tryr to launch the game nothing happens now. I've hear that skidrow cracked games dont work that well with windows 8 which is why im get nothing when the game launches oh well


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> Members,
> 
> We get quite a few people here asking for help and support with downloaded, copied or otherwise pirated games, as well as games which have been modified with a No-CD crack. If you are here looking for help, and your game falls under any of those categories, please do not bother to post. We cannot and will not provide any help to people using illegal copies of games. This includes having one game installed on multiple computers using the same CD-Key.


Thread Closed.


----------

